# Fiyah



## zulu42 (Jan 24, 2020)

Nighttime at the training yard


----------



## tirediron (Jan 24, 2020)

Toasty


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 24, 2020)

Good shot.......


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 24, 2020)

Fuego!  Nice shot.


----------



## PJM (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice shot!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 25, 2020)

I like the exposure on this one, Zulu.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 25, 2020)

thanks amigos!


----------



## johngpt (Jan 25, 2020)

Dramatic.
I'll bet Smoke665 will really like this.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 26, 2020)

Cool shot, not your average pic.


----------

